# my first mice to breed



## lotuslove93 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not aiming for any look for the pups just want to see how good at this I am, I'm not ever quite sure what kind if have so if you can identify them please do! the girls are a bit older than the male. I just got him today at about 4 weeks old? I'm not sure the girls age but i've had them for two weeks now. welp here are my babies, (brown one is Ester, Mixed is Velma, Tan is Gunner)


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

cute tat. what will you do with the babies?


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

awww pretty mice you have there


----------

